# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  The Quest - game board map WIP

## andycomro

Hi. I've already posted my WIP today, but I can't find it anywhere so here we go again.
The Quest is a medieval-fantasy themed board game that I'm designing. It's about 3-5 players who are encouraged to explore the board/map to fight beasts and find treasures.
Regarding my map, I wanted to ask for your opinion about elements placement before I go and develop it further. What do you think about placement of the mountains, hills, forests, rivers etc.? Do they make any sense? Is there anything else that might need to be changed? It's my first map so I wouldn't mind if you'll be totally honest with me. I've attached the sketch file here.



Cheers, 
Andy

----------


## andycomro

Here is an update of my WIP map.
Any feedback? Do you think is going in the right direction? I have some concerns that is too realistic for my medieval fantasy board game. What do you think?
Cheers, 
Andy

----------


## timallen

Maybe tone down the colours a tad.  And you can't go far wrong by adding some grunge.  Dirty it up a bit!

----------


## snodsy

I think your doing fine and a good start, your coastlines are a little jagged, are you starting the line work next for the mountains and forests?

----------


## andycomro

Yes, I was working on individual mountains, but that turned out to be a no goer since I have like 30 mountains to do. So I've decided to go for a chain and start building them all at once. It's more practical since I have to do the line work for all of them in one go; the same goes with coloring. 

About my terrain, I know what you say timallen, I was looking for that grunge. Do you know any shortcuts, brushes, textures, etc? or do I have to go the long way and just paint various patches by hand. I want something like in Age of Empires if you know the video game... I've already tried to render clouds - I don't like it, sorry.

----------


## timallen

what software are you using?

----------


## andycomro

Photoshop  :Smile:  I've just started using it, so be gentile.  :Smile:

----------


## andycomro

Hi guys, 
After many hours and lot of patience, I've finally finished (even though there are a lot of things I would want to improve...).
So here is my first map and my first game board. 
Please let me know what you think and what improvements you think it might need.

Thanks.

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Hi guys, 
> After many hours and lot of patience, I've finally finished (even though there are a lot of things I would want to improve...).
> So here is my first map and my first game board. 
> Please let me know what you think and what improvements you think it might need.
> 
> Thanks.


I think the mountains/hills are a bit too undefined in contrast to the trees/buildings.    ie, the former are much more painterly while the latter are much more crisp and it is a bit jarring to me personally.   it could be something as simple as outlines to the mountains/hills might get it.  Did you draw all of this yourself or are you using other peoples "stamps"(or a mix).  If the latter, perhaps you could find a complete package that would merge a bit more stylistically.   If the former, I think some very thin outlines(not necessarily black) could help them stand out just a bit.  Basically, the mountains a blurry at full size and this gives them lack of definition.

----------


## andycomro

> I think the mountains/hills are a bit too undefined in contrast to the trees/buildings.    ie, the former are much more painterly while the latter are much more crisp and it is a bit jarring to me personally.   it could be something as simple as outlines to the mountains/hills might get it.  Did you draw all of this yourself or are you using other peoples "stamps"(or a mix).  If the latter, perhaps you could find a complete package that would merge a bit more stylistically.   If the former, I think some very thin outlines(not necessarily black) could help them stand out just a bit.  Basically, the mountains a blurry at full size and this gives them lack of definition.


Yes, you are right about the mountains and hills. I do intend to re-work them. About the trees...nope, I did not used any stamps. Every single tree on the map is individually placed by my hand, one by one. It was awful, but I think it worth it.
Thanks for the feedback.
I will keep you up to date with my map.
Cheers, 
Andy

----------

